# Does Illinois mail the tags?



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

I did the online Illinois draw for archery. Do they mail the tags and what's the turn around time?


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes they mail them. Sometime in aug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BuckBuster (Mar 31, 2005)

Grouse Hunter said:


> I did the online Illinois draw for archery. Do they mail the tags and what's the turn around time?


I believe they mail them to you if you're drawn.I know for muzzleloading the draw happens on August 16 or 19th.I think after that you can go online & check if you got one.Must be the same for archery.If you know the draw date.Anytime after that you can check if you drew one.Hope this helps you.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Got my archery tag in the mail Thursday, Nov 3 cant get here fast enough!!!!!


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Yep. Got mine last week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kidcanfish (May 12, 2009)

We are headed for Pike Nov. 3rd as well , where r u headed??


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

In the truck now-headed down to hang stands brown county. You guys hunting with outfitters?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

This might be a dumb question but cant NR but Ill tags right over the counter?


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> This might be a dumb question but cant NR but Ill tags right over the counter?


 Yes, for archery only. The firearm permits are by lottery only.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

QuackerWhacker said:


> Yes, for archery only. The firearm permits are by lottery only.


thanks for the info quackerwhacker. That's where the confusion was, I will be archery hunting in IL next year and the friend I had discussed this will claimed you could buy the tag over the counter.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

After Sep 1, it is the only way to get them. I was worried about them running out, but there were about 12000 still available as of today.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you purchase them online? I wont be there until early November next year and I would hate to have them run out by the time I get there.:rant:


----------

